# Kindersitz fürs Oberrohr oder für enges Steuerrohr



## dickerbert (14. Mai 2017)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Kindersitz (für Kleinkind reicht aus), der hinter dem Lenker montiert werden kann. Alles, was ich bisher gefunden habe, war mit Halterung am Steuerrohr. Der Rahmen meiner Frau ist jedoch sehr klein, so dass die Schweißnähte fast ineinander übergehen (siehe Foto) und keine gerade Fläche zum Anbringen der Halterung bleibt. 



 



Jetzt fragt ihr euch wahrscheinlich: Wieso keinen Kindersitz fürs Heck? --> Gibt es schon. Es soll das zweite Kind transportiert werden. Daraufhin fragt ihr euch: Wieso dann keinen Anhänger? Auch den gibt es (zumindest als Einsitzer), ist aber zu umständlich, da ihn meine Frau täglich aus dem Keller holen müsste und bis zur Straße zwei weitere Treppen herunter muss. Das Fahrrad passt gerade so neben die Mülltonnen und scheint dort auch niemanden zu stören. Aber um ehrlich zu sein, haben wir die anderen Mieter nie gefragt und wenn jetzt noch ein Anhänger hinzu käme, der den Durchgang dauerhaft verengt, würden wir deren Nerven wohl überstrapazieren. 
Die einzige Lösung, um zwei Kinder zum Kindergarten zu transportieren, ist also ein Fahrrad mit zwei Kindersitzen. 

Hierfür suche ich einen Kindersitz bei dem das Kind hinter dem Lenker sitzen kann und der ...

... entweder eine sehr schmale/abgerundete Halterung fürs Steuerrohr hat
... oder am Oberrohr befestigt wird

Habt ihr hierzu Ideen/Empfehlungen?


----------



## track94 (15. Mai 2017)

Eigentlich könnte deine Frau doch auch einen Größeren Rahmen gebrauchen .....dann wäre das mit der Halterung kein Problem mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (15. Mai 2017)

+1
Kauft einen passenden Rahmen. Diese komische Vorbau-Konstruktion ist dann auch nicht mehr nötig...


----------



## joglo (15. Mai 2017)

in jedem Fall kannst Du Dir aus den Thread https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kindersitz-fuer-vorn-bei-ahead-system.790775/#post-13608080 ein paar Tips holen.
Moderne Kindersitze wie Bobike MiniOne, Thule Yepp Mini oder RideAlong mini, etc. (die letzen beiden wären meine Favoriten, anscheinend hat Thule Yepp übernommen) für vorne kann man per Ahead-Adapter montieren. Müsste im Zweifelsfall auch an das Bike Deiner Frau passen, musst aber selber wissen was Du der Gabelkrone noch alles antun willst ;-)
Alte (mittlerweile neu nicht mehr erhältliche Modelle), so einfache Sitzschalen (ohne Zulassung) wie Zadel Op Stang model 2 oder anderes exotisches Zeugs gibt's aber durchaus auch fürs Oberrohr. Das sind aber meisten Sitze für schon größere oder bzgl. der Sicherheit etwas fragwürdig, muss jeder selber je nach Einsatz für sich entscheiden.
Und übrigens, es gab hier durchaus schon einige Diskussionen bzgl. Sitz vorn oder hinten oder gar Anhänger. Alles hat seine Vor- und Nachteile. Ich kann Euch gut verstehen und die Lösung mit zwei Kindern am Rad ist durchaus praktikabel. Ist regelmäßig im Straßenbild in Holland oder Dänemark so anzutreffen oder bei der Dame hier in NY https://cupofjo.com/2015/07/how-to-bike-with-kids-nyc/


----------



## KIV (15. Mai 2017)

joglo schrieb:


> Zadel Op Stang


Geil, das Ding hab ich. Wusste gar nicht, dass es dafür auch nen Namen gibt.


----------



## MrHyde (27. Mai 2017)

Wie steigt deine Frau denn auf, bei geradem Oberrohr (kein Durchstieg) und Kindersitz hinten, mit Kind drauf? Wenn dann noch eins vorne sitzt, wird's da nicht sehr wackelig?
Ich hatte den Yepp am Ahead, fand ich absolut top. Sohnemann ebenfalls, viel besser als hinten. Hätte mir fast einen Trapezrahmen gekauft, wegen auf und absteigen.


----------



## Azrael (7. Juni 2017)

Ich habe den WeeRide verwendet. Für mich die ideale Lösung.
Allerdings nur mit einem Kind. Wie oder ob Du dann noch aufs Rad kommst, wenn vorne und hinten ein Sitz montiert ist, kann ich dir nicht beantworten.


----------



## maxito (7. Juni 2017)

Im Vinschgau hatte ich eine Schweizerin getroffen, die hatte einen Halter aus Styropor für das Oberrohr. Er bestand aus etwa 3 cm dicken Styroporplatten und wurde zusammengesteckt und dann mit Gurten am Oberrohr befestigt. Klingt provisorisch, war aber eine geniale Lösung, die stabil und schnell montierbar war. An einen Carbonrahmen kann man ja nicht diese Schellen montieren, die sonst für die City Rad Träger benötigt werden. Das ganze kam sogar aus irgendeiner Fair Trade Afrika Kooperative.


----------



## dickerbert (7. Juni 2017)

Oh Shit! Ich sehe gerade, dass ich mich gar nicht mehr zurück gemeldet habe. Ist normalerweise nicht meine Art ;-)
Vielen Dank für euren Input, da waren gute Halter dabei. Aber scheitert es tatsächlich am Platz. Der kleine Rahmen reicht gerade so, dass meine Frau das Bein über das Oberrohr kriegt, wenn hinten ein Kind drin ist. Mit zweien wird zum einen das Aufsteigen zum Balanceakt, zum anderen würde wahrscheinlich kein Platz für die Knie bleiben beim Treten. 
Daher hat sich das Thema leider erledigt und ich muss zusehen, dass die Große Fahrradfahren lernt bis die Kleine in den Kiga kommt ;-)


----------



## maxito (8. Juni 2017)

Okay, dann hat sich das ja für dich erübrigt. Bin gerade im Internet auf den Kindersitz gestoßen, den ich gesehen hatte:
Feva Star Seat
http://www.starseat.co.za/

Gesendet von meinem Aquaris X5 Plus mit Tapatalk


----------



## MrHyde (14. Dezember 2017)

maxito schrieb:


> Bin gerade im Internet auf den Kindersitz gestoßen, den ich gesehen hatte: Feva Star Seat http://www.starseat.co.za/


Interessanter Fund, aber ich halte das Ding für eine komplette Fehlkonstruktion. Was passiert bei einer Vollbremsung? Der schwere Oberkörper mit Kopf drauf katapultiert nach vorne und das Kind dreht sich ungebremst um den Gurt an der Hüfte und über den Lenker. Kind kann sich konstruktionsbedingt nicht mal an den Fußrasten abstützen - die haben hinten keinen Widerstand. Zur Abstützung am Lenker sitzt das Kind zu hoch. Der Nachwuchs klatscht dann mit der Nase gegen das Steuerrohr oder den Reifen und tritt dem Elternteil dabei ind die Wampe oder ans Kinn. Super Teil.
Spaß beiseite, ich bin ja lange den Yepp gefahren und zum Cruisen in der Stadt fast immer ohne Gurt und Helm. Wir waren sehr viel so unterwegs, man kann am Ohr knabbern und was reinsingen, sehr nett. Aber würde ich heute nicht mehr machen, im Gegenteil, kleine Warnung: Als er etwas größer war mit etwa 17kg, ist er mir bei einer abrupten Bremsung nämlich beinahe vornüber abgeflogen. Der Schwerpunkt war schlicht zu hoch, da half auch die laid back Sitzposition und die nach hinten abstützenden Fußrasten Yepp nichts, ich habe ihn gerade noch am Schlafittchen zu fassen bekommen. Schultergurte sind m.E. Pflicht beim Sitz vorne. Ich habe mich beim Sohn für den Schreck entschuldigt und am selben Tag noch einen (uncoolen) Römer hinten montiert. Bei denen kommt dann allerdings das Risiko daher, dass man sich ständig umdreht, wenn man das Kind nicht richtig hört. Und die Aussicht des Stöpsels erweitert auch nicht gerade den Horizont. Vorne ist schon super, aber ein, zwei Sachen muss man beachten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

